# 1st European journey starting 2oth Nov



## TKO (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi ,its my 1st time on this site so most probably I am in the wrong place already. My wife & I plus 2 x giant snauzer pups(8month old) are heading for Bulgaria via France,Switerland,Italy ,Greece & finally Bulgaria.
Plan is to start from Folkestone (euro tunnel),head to Beaune (Djon) campsite for night of 20th, then Lyon/Chambery to Freus tunnel to Italy & campsite just after tunnel.(21st) Onwards & upwards to Mendena? camp site(22nd),To Foggia campsite ?(23rd) finally to Brindisi(24th) to a campsite unless we can get a Ferry that day(Grey area) to Greece,8hr crossing then camp(24/25th) & head to Bulgaria.
Any advice will be most welcome,we are in a 2nd hand Chausson Allegro 93......my wife calls it an adventure,....I haven't got that far yet as still trying to organise,hard as I am in Azerbaijan working at the moment


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to you both on MHF. You're in the right place and a very good one it is too as you will get loads of advice anyway but, big plus, should you need help while you are on your adventure, then you'll get it very fast.

Not advice but, if you don't already do it, I'd strongly urge you to keep a diary of your trip. When you're old and grizzly it will be a wonderful record of where you have been and what you did. I enjoy reading our travel diaries a lot and they go back to the late 1960s.

Bon voyage and hope all goes well,

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are most definately

Not in the wrong place

This lot on here are brilliant

( don't say I said so, I have my reputation to defend :twisted: )

what they don't know, no one knows

You are in good hands  

aldra


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

THIS is the best place to be, unless you are touring of course, take care, have fun.
Norman.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*20th nov 2013*

Hi tko .we were there mid sep, the site we stayed is very good, camping municipal Les Cent Vignes, Beaune, great place to stay nice restaurant and bar, and free wifi. Have good trip,
Eddie.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome, it will be good to have you join us and add to our collective knowledge of Eastern Europe.
A slight word of warning regarding the weather in that part of the world if your van is not fully winterised. Last year they experienced a most severe cold spell. When this happens, it can be difficult to obtain water and also to empty your waste if it is not winterised (inboard or with a heater).
Have a great time and I for one look forward to hearing of your trip,

Alan


----------



## TKO (Nov 1, 2013)

1st Stop is Les Bouleaux,Beaune , will have to think about the dogs too for stops & not sure of the weather yet for crossing into Italy via the Freus tunnel...is it too early for snow I wonder?
:?:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TKO said:


> 1st Stop is Les Bouleaux,Beaune , will have to think about the dogs too for stops & not sure of the weather yet for crossing into Italy via the Freus tunnel...is it too early for snow I wonder?
> :?:


The Frejus tunnel has its own website with news of weather etc stoppages and so on. :

http://www.tunneldufrejus.com/web/guest/accueil

There is a good night stop at Modane, which is on the French side, just before the tunnel itself- Camping Les Combes;

http://www.camping-modane.com/

We have stayed there in the snow and the tunnel and road were fine. You can also overnight at the Intermarche supermarket in Modane itself but there are no facilities.

G


----------



## TKO (Nov 1, 2013)

*TKO's journey*

Thanks for all the advice/information,amazing forum,cheers


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi TKO, and welcome. 

Are you in a hurry? 

We crossed on the tunnel on 22nd October and we're only as far as Troyes so far! 

But that's the sort of journey we like, taking our time, seeing the places we're passing through. 

We will be in Barcelona by mid-December.


----------



## TKO (Nov 1, 2013)

*Jorney to Bulgaria*

This being the 1st big journey for us it is also in a time frame, as I work away I am limited.We will have an overnight stop until Brindisi,according to web info I have to book ferry & get tickets delivered to home before setting off so I am aiming to get a Ferry on the 24th,I hope I get there in 4 days to make ferry. The big plan is my wife will stay in Bulgaria at our small cottage? up in the hills outside Veilinko Turnovo for 4 months with the 2 dogs.I have to fly back to uk to get back to Azerbaijan for work over xmas & new year. We plan to take our time driving back in March,but not sure which route,hence trying the scenic 1st


----------

